# Izzy will have keyhole spay



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay, I'm very happy to have discovered that I can have Izzy spayed at Dick Vets in Edinburgh, my vet are happy to refer me so all being well, Izzy will be spayed at 6 months


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That is brill news Ali .. I was really impressed with Paul's cockapoo Jessica and her recovery .. I think this will be a popular option where available...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant news. Let us know how she gets on.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Will wait for updates with real interest.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Great news ali. 

Karen x


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Excellent, glad you found someone to do it for you.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Brilliant news Ali! Hopefully she'll respond as well as Jessica did. X


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That's great Ali.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Ali, is it much more expensive? I had a dog growing up who had probs with incontinence following being spayed and I understand this is less likely to happen with this method. I was wanting maggie to have a season first, can I still get it done by keyhole if I let this happen? Sorry if these questions have been asked before. I've only just started looking into this properly recently. Emma x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It's about twice the price. Both my vet and the hospital spay pre-season routinely, I can't see why they wouldn't be able to do it post first season though. There are other places nearer you that do it - one in Dunfermline - if you google there is a website that lists vets who offer it, although Dick Vets weren't on there (or look back on Paul's thread "keyhole spaying", I think there's a link on there. Good luck x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Ali I will look into it some more. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Emma x


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jessica's was done 3 months after her first season. £325 all in.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That's what I've been quoted too


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like there is a vets that does it in Perth! Yey! Thanks u guys! Emma x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

That is fab, so pleased for you and Izzy! xx


----------

